# Valet Pro New Blue Clay



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Valet Pro Blue Clay 100g

*
WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


 Removes surface contamination
 Mild enough for regular use
 Won't mar the paintwork
 Can be used with water or clay lubricant

This is a NEW medium fine clay bar from Valet PRO. Will clean and remove contaminants with ease.

Can be used with Valet PRO Citrus Bling (1:16).

100g bar wrapped in plastic.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

The paint on a very unloved red Ibiza
*
WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Size of Clay:









At the ready!









That's always a good question, for me I clay a few times a year on each car I look after at maximum. Firstly it should be said this is not a poly clay. This is to me what clay was when I was first introduced in to detailing - a proper clay.

On the the clay itself. I used citrus bling as a clay lube - got a fair few litres of the stuff so it would be rude not to! As usual, claying was through gentle contact no real pressure with side to side movements. The clay felt smooth across the surface.

I enjoyed working with it and felt it to be a good clay to use. It is medium fine grade which is what I prefer to work with. It didn't really leave any marring on the paint under my home made sun gun.

Great value for money and can be purchased here:
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Blue_Clay_Bar_1.html

It now has it's place in my shiny new Flex kit bag.

Spray the panel with CB:








Action Shot!









After panel was clayed - not hugely contaminated!









*PROS*
Straightforward to use
Great value for money
Does what it says on the tin
Fantastic colour :lol:

*CONS*
Not really any cons to be honest, if you are picky you might complain it doesn't come with a case. But that's not something that bothers me!

Thanks to Greg at Valet Pro for providing the sample


----------

